# Schlauchboot für die Ostsee



## Todd (21. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Boardies !
Habe bereits im Beitrag von Andre "Schlauchboot-Einsteiger" ein paar Fragen gestellt,habe aber nicht ganz die Informationen bekommen,die ich gern hätte und versuche es deshalb mit einem neuen Beitrag. Da ich es nicht weit zur Ostseeküste habe (Lübecker Bucht/Fehmarn),keinen Motorbootführerschein habe,spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen Schlauch mit 5-PS Motor zuzulegen. Nun zu meinen Fragen: Kann man an so einem Schlauchboot Rutenhalter anbringen oder nehmen die zuviel Platz weg ? Welche Länge sollte es für 2 Personen haben ?(Wollte es gern ohne Trailer transportieren,Dach oder Kofferraum). Bekommt man auf einer Messe wie z.b. der Hanseboot bessere Angebote als im Handel ? Ist es sinnvoll mit diesem Equipment auf der Ostsee (küstennah) zu fahren ? Vielleicht kann Albatros mir ein paar Tips geben so als Fachmann ? So das waren sehr viele Fragen,die nach vielen Antworten schreien|bla: ! Hoffe ich habe Euch nicht verschreckt und würde mich über Eure Postings freuen,Gruß Thorsten


----------



## AKor74 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Da kann ich helfen, habe 2 Jahre Erfahrung mit Schlauchyacht auf der Ostsee, ebenfalls mit 5PS motorisiert. Bisher hatte ich Hochdruckluftboden, sehr schwammig die Angelegenheit, aber sehr leicht.

Ich habe derzeit 3,40m x 1,45m, alleine ausreichend vom Platzangebot, 2 Rutenhalter habe ich am Spiegel montiert, könnte es aber auch auf der 2. Sitzbank, wenn ich denn wollte.

Für 2 Personen 3,80m x 1,70m, Du wirst staunen, was 40cm bzw. 15cm ausmachen werden. Verzichte auf Sitzbänke. Sitz auf dem Schlauch, bei 2 Personen entgegengesetzt, beim Fahren selbst hockend, geht wunderbar, das Sitzen ist wegen der besseren Haltung dem weichen Sitz mehr als angenehm.

YAM 380S, das ist mein derzeitiger Favorit und wird spätesten im März mein sein. Nagelneu und incl. Versand für 1.375€ und natürlich mit Garantie. Das Boot ist allein gut handlebar, der Aufbau dauert ca. 20-25min, mit elektrischer Pumpe natürlich, wiegt knapp 70kg insgesamt. Kunstoffbodenplatten und Luftkiel. Rutenhalter lassen sich da locker unterbringen, ein wasserdichte Alukiste mit rein für das Gerödel, für die Rutenhalter würde ich mir dann Gedanken machen, zum Schleppen natülich am Spiegel.


----------



## Jan77 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Mahlzeit,

ich fahre ein Bombard 335 Tropik (3,30meter lang / etwa 1,45 breit)  mit Holzfußboden. Die Yacht ist in 20minuten aufgebaut wiegt 33Kg und lässt sich zusammengelegt in meinem Golf 3 transportieren. Man hat zu Zweit genügend Platz und kann bequem angeln. Rutenhalter kannst Du am Spiegel befestigen. Oder Dir eine Kiste basteln wo Du alle kleinteile reinlegst und aussen Rutenhalter anbaust. Dann kommst Du auch nicht beim Echolotanbringen und Steuern mit den Ruten in den Tüddel.

Das Boot kostet neu etwa 1400 Euro. Ich denke zu dieser Jahreszeit bekommst Du aber überall Komplettangebote. Ansonsten rechne mit etwa 800 Euro für einen 5PS Viertakt-Motor. So dass Du bei etwa 2200,-Euro Gesamt-Investition liegst.

Denke aber daran, das Du mit einer Luftwurst sehr Windanfällig bist. Also maximal 3-4bft. sonst wirds zu wellig. Aber was Flexibilität angeht bist Du mit der Mini-Yacht unschlagbar gut gerüstet.


----------



## gofishing (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Ich fahre auf der Ostsee mit einem Suzumar 320.
5 PS Honda (4-takt).
Auf den Aluboden habe ich zwei Bretter (Siebdruckplatte)
quer rüberverschraubt. Darauf kann ich alles weitere anbringen. Wenn Du Schrauben kaufst denke daran das Dir V2A weggammelt, nimmst besser A4 Schrauben.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Schütti (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hi Todd,

willkommen bei den Schlauchi-Anglern #h .
Ein Tipp vorweg: Kaufen würde ich das Boot auf der "Boot 05" in Düsseldorf #6 .
Dies ist allerdings für dich ein heftiger Anfahrtsweg aber meistens lohnt es sich, da es dort super Komplettpreise für Boot und Motor gibt. Z.B. von Zodiac, Bombard oder Quicksilver. Ich fahre übrigens ein 2,70 Quicksilver mit Holzboden, welches du auch auf dem Foto siehst. Daran hängt ein Honda BF2 Viertakter.
Da der Motor nur 13 kg wiegt, war dies die richtige Entscheidung für mich. 5 PS bringen natürlich ein bisschen mehr FUN. Ansonsten lässt sich zu zweit noch sehr gut angeln. Dieses konnte ich im Mai diesen Jahres auf Bornholm testen :q . Meistens fahre ich allerdings alleine und dann nicht weiter als 1-1,5 Seemeilen raus bei max. 3-4 BFT.
Also, ich hoffe wir konnten dir ein paar Tipps geben und die Entscheidung fällt dir nun ein bisschen leichter.

Euer Schütti


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hi|wavey: 
Ich habe auch ein Schlauchi, 3,80m von Zodiac mit festen Boden. Aufbauen kein Problem, Größe ist auch supi. Mit zwei Anglern viel Platz. Fahre mit 4PS Yamaha und es ist ausreichend. Also damit bringst du es nicht zum gleiten(Spässle). Allein habe ich aber beim bewältigen so meine Probleme, gut das immer Angelfreunde am Ufer sind und die fassen auch mal mit an#6 . Ich habe das Boot in diesem Herbst nach dem fischen nicht auseinander gebaut , sondern habe es auf dem Dach meines Kombis jeden Abend zur Pension auf der Insel Fehmarn gefahren:q . Das sah super lustig aus. Ich habe einen klasse Trailer, den kann man zusammenbauen, aber der hat keine Strassenzulassung. Aber Heckräder für das Schlauchi sind auch o.k.
Rutenhalter kann man bei den Booten super an einer passenden Sitzbank anbringen und da ist jetzt mal meine Frage: WO BEKOMME ICH VERNÜNFTIGE RUTENHALTER DIE NICHT BRECHEN; ROSTEN ODER SOGAR ABFALLEN!!!!!!!!!:c Man, ich kann Euch sagen, das nervt langsam. Habe im Herbst zwei Angler mit einem Quicksilver schleppen sehen, die hatten welche aus Allu oder Niro drauf, das war das Richtige. Konnte sie leider nicht fragen. Vieleicht sind Sie im Board. War an Steilküste Katharinenhof im Oktober. Gebt mir doch mal einen Tip oder eine Internetadresse. |znaika: 
Danke für jede Info!!!


----------



## Berat (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hallo Bootsangler! Ich bin ganz ab vom Schlauchboot: Zu wenig Platz inside. Das Boot altert schnell. Der Aufbau nervt und ist zeitraubend. Der Sand vom Strand geht bis in die letzte Ritze. Bei Welle klatscht einem das Boot voll, Verdrängerfahrt ist unangenehm; Gleitfahrt nur bei Ententeich möglich und setzt mindestens 27Kg Motor voraus. Ich habe deshalb schon vor 3 Jahren auf ein Festrumpfboot (Walker Bay 8) umgestellt: L: 251 cm, B 132 cm, H: 53 cm, G: 32 Kg, klassischer Rumpf, geklinkert, einwandig, unverwüstlich, splittert nicht (PP), unsinkbar, kleine Heckrolle für harten Untergrund serienmäßig, für den Strand zwei große Heckräder, 2 PS (10 Kg), 4 Knoten über Grund bei fast jeder Welle; für küstennahes Fischen vollkommen ausreichend. Teilt die Welle durch spitzen Rumpf. Mein Freund mit Bombard 310 cm / 8 PS Yam. hat wesentlich weniger Komfort, bei Welle schlechte Karten (er gibt eher auf) und nur etwa die Hälfte Platz im Boot. Das WB 8 kann ich in 3 Sekunden allein auf den Dachgepäckträger des Golf IV heben, obwohl ich nicht der Stärkste bin (Boot gegen das Fahrzeugheck stellen, hinten anheben und nach vorn durchschieben). Der Clou: Will man mit mehreren Leuten fahren, kann zusätzlich außen ein Schlauch für mehr Auftrieb montiert werden. Das WB 10 kommt ca. in L 305 cm, B 150 cm, H 60 cm, G über 50 Kg, aus meiner Sicht für Alleinfahrer schon unnötig groß. Machen wir uns nichts vor: Wenn man (besonders jetzt im fängigen Winter) auf die Ostsee will, kann man das wetterbedingt nur äußerst kurzfristig planen. Wer hat einen so flexiblen Angelpartner? Ich fahre fast ausschließlich allein und entscheide mich häufig erst morgens nach Wetterlage, ob ich fahre. Ich mag nicht auf andere Leute angewiesen sein. Ich habe selbst mit meinem Partner drei Jahre einen Festlieger (Mittelsteuerstand, 30 PS Yamaha) an der Ostsee gehabt. Wenn es kalt und fängig wurde, musste der Kahn aber raus aus dem Wasser. Heute ist die kalte Jahreszeit meine Hauptsaison und ich besacke mich regelmäßig; fahre wg. der Gefahr durch das kalte Wasser allerdings konsequent mit Trockenanzug aus dem Segelsport (d.h. 25 min. bei 1 Grad Wassertemperatur handlungsfähig); Handy wasserdicht sprechfähig, alle Rettungskreuzer gespeichert, An- und Abmeldung an Land mit Zwischenmeldungen / Positionsangabe. Der Trockenanzug hat außerdem den Vorteil, dass man nicht in Gummistiefeln in der Brandung rumeiert, bis man genug Wasser unterm Kiel hat, um den Motor anzulassen, sondern bis fast zur Hüfte reingeht, die Mühle anschmeißt und dann reinhüpft. Überkommendes Wasser ist so auch kein Problem. Wer flexibel bleibt und sich nach Wetter und Fisch richtet, kommt öfter raus und fängt auch heute noch ganz ordentlich. Im Sommer bei Ententeich machen die Schlauchboote klar das Rennen, weil sie die dann meistens erforderlichen größeren Strecken schneller zurücklegen können.


----------



## Todd (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen und detailierten Infos.#6 

@Berat - das hört sich natürlich auch interessant an,gerade wegen des Transports auf dem Autodach. Gibt es noch mehr Boardies,die eine Alternative zum Schlauch auf der Ostsee mit 5PS betreiben ? Der Platz sieht auch größer aus als in einem SB oder ist das nur Täuschung ? Jetzt hab ich wieder eine Möglichkeit mehr mir den Kopf zu zerbrechen,SB oder nicht,das ist hier die Frage.

Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Albatros (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Moin Todd#h

war die letzten Tage in Norwegen, daher erfolgt die Antwort erst jetzt Ist ja ein interessanter Thread geworden, wie ich sehe. 



> Kann man an so einem Schlauchboot Rutenhalter anbringen oder nehmen die zuviel Platz weg ?



Rutenhalter solltest Du an dem Motorspiegel, oder auch an der Sitzbank befestigen. Es gibt sicherlich auch welche vom orignalen Hersteller zum Aufkleben auf dem Schlauch, diese sind aber auch zu teuer und von privat auch nicht 100%ig zu befestigen (vulkanisieren etc.)



> Welche Länge sollte es für 2 Personen haben ?(Wollte es gern ohne Trailer transportieren,Dach oder Kofferraum).



dazu hast Du ja schon jede Menge Meinungen gehört, jeder kommt mit seinen Bedürfnissen, mit einem verschieden großen Schlauchboot auf der Ostsee zurecht. Meine Empfehlung *für 2 Personen * wäre zwischen 3,30 mtr und 3,80mtr. Der Zeitaufwand beim Aufbauen eines o.g. Schlauchboots und eines wesentlich kleinerem, beträgt vielleicht 15 Minuten, die man dann auch gerne in Kauf nimmt. Zumal muss immer viel Gerödel mit und da ein Schlauchboot wegen den Schläuchen innen nicht so viel Platz hat, lieber etwas größer. Ein Schlauchboot in dieser Größe (ab etwa 3,60mtr) hat auch viel mehr Freibordhöhe durch den größeren Durchmesser des Schlauchs, so das du über den genannten Grund von Berat bezüglich des Wasserschwells nicht mehr nachdenken brauchst. Auch die Packmasse eines kleineren Schlauchboots und eines größerem, sind nicht so gravierend, ebenfalls der Preisunterschied nicht (ca. 400Euro). Außerdem würde ich einem größeren Schlauchboot sogenannte, wie hier schon erwähnt, Heckslipräder verpassen. Die sind eine echte Alternative, wenn es darum geht, den Schlauch mit Motor über den kiesigen Sand zu schieben (2 Mann!).  



> Bekommt man auf einer Messe wie z.b. der Hanseboot bessere Angebote als im Handel ?



Kommt darauf an, wann Du es kaufen willst. Auf der Messe wird es sicherlich gute Angebote geben, vielleicht sogar besser, als wenn Du zum örtlichen Händler gehst. Aber es kann aber auch durchaus sein, daß verschiedene Hersteller während der Saison ein Modell mit Motor zu einem absoluten Schnäppchenpreis auf den Markt schmeissen. Dies ist in den letzten Jahren häufiger vorgekommen und da kann man manchmal mit einem Rabatt von über 1000Euro rechnen. Bei diesen Sachen handelt es sich um größere Lagerbestände etc. aber alles neu und original verpackt, mit Garantie usw. Wenn Du also einen Händler vor Ort hast, der Schlauchboote vertreibt, auch ruhig mal da fragen 




> Ist es sinnvoll mit diesem Equipment auf der Ostsee (küstennah) zu fahren ?



Da Du dir vermutlich keinen Trailer zulegen möchtest und das Boot auf dem Dach oder im Kofferraum transportieren willst, würde ich Deine Frage mit ja beantworten. 





Das Walker Bay das hier genannt wurde, bietet natürlich viele Vorzüge (Gewicht, Stabilität, Freibordhöhe, Preis etc.), ist aber für 2 Personen meiner Meinung nach auch in 3,10 mtr. nicht zu empfehlen. Berat, ist nicht böse gemeint, nur ist mir ein Schlauch auf der Ostsee, wesentlich sicherer. Mit solch kleinen Booten ist lt. Statistik schon eine Menge Unheil passiert, mit einem Schlauch bei weitem weniger.

@DRILLINGSHASE

Rutenhalter solltest Du eigentlich in jedem gut sortiertem Versandhandel bekommen. Die günstigeren aus Kunstoff brechen auf keinen Fall und sind ausreichend. Einige Shops findest Du HIER


----------



## Todd (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hallo Albatros,
war über die Feiertage unterwegs und habe gerade Deinen Beitrag gelesen,der mich wohl endgültig Richtung Schlauch gebracht hat. Vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Vielen Dank nochmals an alle,die mir so schnell so nützliche Infos geben konnten. Macht wirklich Spaß hier im Board !#6


----------



## fly-martin (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hallo Todd

...zum Thema Schlauchboot schau mal auf meiner Homepage unter Boote, dort findest Du einiges zu meinem "Blubb". Es wurden u.a. Rutenhalter montiert und auch Downrigger sind möglich ;-))


----------



## Todd (27. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

@ Martin
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort - tolle Seite,sehr informativ !

@ Albatros
Wie war es denn in Norge - viel gefangen oder warst Du nicht zum Angeln dort ?
Bei Gründl gibt es im Moment das Bombard Typhoon 420 für € 1.670 und einen Tohatsu Viertakter 5PS für 799,--. Ist das ein gutes Angebot und eine Kombination,die ok ist ? Oder ist der Motor zu schwach für 4,20m ?

Petri,Thorsten


----------



## Albatros (30. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Moin Todd#h

ne war nicht zum Angeln dort, haben mit der Firma für nur 3 Tage unseren Bootshersteller besucht und uns die Produktion von A-Z angeschaut, bzw. erklären lassen, halt betriebliche Dinge Für die kurze Zeit war an fischen nicht zu denken. Die Bombard Schlauchboote sind in etwa mit Zodiac zu vergleichen, nur eine Schiene günstiger. Der Preis für das Schlauchboot und den Motor ist sehr gut und 5 PS reicht aus, um das Schlauchboot gut voran zu bringen. Ich denke mal, Du hast keinen Führerschein und damit ist an der Motorisierung ja nicht mehr viel zu drehen. Es kommt höchstens ein 6PS (gedrosselt auf 3,68Kw) in Frage, hat aber auch nur 5 PS Leistung. Je nach Fabrikat hat dieser dann aber 2-Zyl. statt einem (bei 5 PS). Du solltest noch überlegen, ob 2-takt oder 4-takt. Ein 4-takter mag in betriebsbereitem Zustand nicht gerne liegend transportiert werden (Auslaufen von Motoröl), beim 2-takter ist es egal.


----------



## Frank (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hi Leute,

Ein sehr interessantes Thema: Mit dem Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee !

Ich mach das schon eine Weile. Ich habe ein Schlauchboot von Yamaha mit der Bezeichnung S 330 mit einem 5 PS Motor für Binnenseen und ein 10 PS Motor für die Ostsee. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, benutze ich zwei Rutenhalter und ein Echolot. Meistens fahre ich rund um Rügen damit. Ich war auch schon 2 mal im Öresund damit. Einfach Klasse.







Viel größer sollte das Boot nicht sein, weil dann der Transport zu beschwerlich wird und der Vorteil überall hinzukommen, auch wo keine Slipanlage ist, geht dann verloren. 
Ich habe auch noch einen zerlegbaren Slipwagen, der auch noch ins Auto passt.

Für zwei Mann ist so ein Boot ideal. Und Fische kann man damit auch fangen.






Eine Plastefischkiste haben wir dann immer mit dabei, um die Fische abhaken zu können.
Also Heringsangel auf Rügen oder Dorsche im Öresund sind damit kein Problem.

Näturlich sind bei mir an Bord Pflicht: 
Automatikwesten, Kompass, Handy,Rettungskiste mit Leuchtpatronen und kleine Werkzeugtasche

Tschüß


----------



## maxum (2. Januar 2005)

*Wennschon Dennschon!!*

Hallo Freunde!!

Also wenn Schlauchboot dann nur mit diesem Zubehör!!

Grüße aus B. Svente


----------



## optimax (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wennschon Dennschon!!*

hallo sventen,
beim besten willen hat das mit angeln recht wenig zu tun.ich wußte auch nicht,dass deine freundin einen solchen kleinen schönen boooodddyyy hat.
wenn schon die sicherheit fehlt (motor ) so ist doch der (an)-trieb gegeben.
mfg.
oliver


----------



## Todd (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Moin Albatros,
genau-kein Führerschein vorhanden,deshalb auf 5PS begrenzt. Der Motor sollte so einfach sein wie möglich,sprich einfach zu warten und auch in der Pflege nicht zu hohe Ansprüche haben. Dann wohl doch eher einen 2-Takter ? Gibt es die auch mit integriertem Tank ? Was ist denn der Hauptvorteil von einem 4-Takter ? Der ruhigere Lauf ?


Hallo Frank,
schönes Boot und natürlich auch schöne Dorsche. Danke für die Info.

Hallo Svente,
das nenn ich mal 'nen richtigen Köder.....

Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Frank (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hi nochmal,

Natürlich giebt es 5 PS Motoren mit intergrierten Tank. Bei den 2 Taktern und bei den 4 Taktern auch. Aber ich halte es lieder mit einem seperaten Tank. Die eingebauten Tanks sind immer viel zu klein. Der 4 Takter läuft wirklich viel ruhiger und leiser und verbraucht vor allen Dingen weniger Sprit. Aber dafür ist er auch gleich viel schwerer. Je mehr Gewicht hinten am Spiegel hängt umso tiefer liegt hinten das Boot. Da zählt jedes Gramm. Als Schlauchbootfahrer will man flexibel sein und beim Bootsaufbau und Transport merkt man schon, ob man 20 Kilo oder 35 Kilo schleppt. Alles konzentriert sich hinten. Der Motor, die Angelruten, die Sitzkiepe, der Fahrer und vielleicht auch noch der Tank. Deshalb ist meine Empfehlung: Ein leichter 2 Takter mit seperaten Tank der vorn im Boot untergeracht wird. Auch mit einem moderenen 2 Takter kann man langsam schleppen ohne das die Kerzen verrußen.
Aber 5 PS sind für die Ostsee ein bischen wenig, weil du mit 5 PS nicht ins Gleiten kommst. Bei meinem Boot beginnt das Gleiten mit 2 Mann und voller Ausrüstung bei 8 PS. also ist ein 10 PS 2 Takter füe solche Boote eine gute Wahl. Übrigens gilt die 5 PS- Grenze nur in Deutschland. In Dänemark, Schweden und Norge giebt es das nicht.

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## Jan77 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Ich habe auch 10ps 2Takter am Spiegel. Gleitfahrt kein Problem, das Boot geht ab wie Schnitzel. Nur der Aufbau ist jetzt um einiges Schwerer. Denn 37kg wollen erst mal ans Wasser geschleppt werden. 

Ich schliesse mich in allem anderen meinem Vorredner Frank an.


----------



## Todd (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

@Frank +  Jan
Habe ich alles verstanden,danke. Aber 5PS ist das Maximum,da kein Führerschein.


----------



## Albatros (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hi Todd#h



> Der Motor sollte so einfach sein wie möglich,sprich einfach zu warten und auch in der Pflege nicht zu hohe Ansprüche haben.



Dann auf jeden Fall einen 2-takter. Da du leider keinen Führerschein hast, kannst Du dir nur einen Motor mit max. 3,68KW kaufen. Mit diesem Motor kommst Du zwar gut voran, Gleitfahrt ist natürlich nicht möglich. Vielleicht solltest du dann bestreben, den größtmöglichen (führerscheinfreien) Motor zu erwerben. Das wäre in diesem Fall ein 6PS Motor mit 3,68KW, 2-Zyl. statt nur 1-Zyl und Du hast die Möglichkeit, diesen bei Erwerb des Führerscheins, mittels eines Tun-Up Kits noch mal auf 8 PS zu tunen. Die 6PS Motoren haben keinen Einbautank, sondern einen separaten 12 Ltr. Stahl- oder Kunstofftank. 

Noch mal zu Deiner Frage zu den Vorteilen des 4-takters gegenüber dem 2-takter:

- umweltschonender
- geringe Spritkosten (etwa 1/3 weniger)
- laufruhiger (kommt auf die Modelle an)
- bei größeren Maschinen auch stundenlanges Fahren im untersten    Drehzahlbereich möglich
- kein Verharzen des Benzin/Ölgemischs (da Normalbenzin) nach längerem Nichtgebrauch etc....

Folgende Nachteile: 
- höheres Gewicht (in diesem Falle gute 10kg)
- höhere Betriebs- Wartungskosten (Ölwechsel, Filterwechsel, Kontrolle des   Ventilspiels etc.
- Transport liegend in betriebsbereitem Zustand
- kleinerer Drehmoment, d.h. der Motor kommt nicht so schnell in Wallung, wie ein gleichgroßer 2-takter


----------



## Todd (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

@Alle
Vielen Dank nochmal für die Tipps und Ratschläge. Werde mich dann mal auf die Suche machen und hoffe baldigst in See stechen zu können. Melde mich dann nochmal.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Berat (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Guckt mal hier für Schlauch meets hardcover (ist in Europa noch nicht weit verbreitet, kommt aber mächtig auf): http://www.walkerbay.com/rid_kits/index.php


----------



## Fastroller (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Moin,

hier für Dich ohne weiteren Kommentar:

Boot: Zodiac Cadett Fastroller 340 Luftboden

Motor Tohatsu 5 Ps 4 takt von gründel für 799,-

dann wird ales Gut...


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Ich will auch endlich ein Boot, muss aber erstmal Führerschein machen, denn mit so wenig PS ist das nix...


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Moin Moin ,


			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will auch endlich ein Boot, muss aber erstmal Führerschein machen, denn mit so wenig PS ist das nix...



Warum nicht ? Leihe mir öffters ein Boot in Neustadt zum selberfahren ohne Führerschein . Bin überall hingekommen wo ich wollte  |supergri  . Da ich zwischen den Stellen immer geschleppt habe , war es egal ob der Motor 5 oder 20 PS hatte  |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Naja, stimmt, aber wenn man z.B. Tonne 5 hinwill, dann sind ein paar PS mehr schon ganz nett...


----------



## pechi24 (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

@albatros

Warum soll man einen 4-Takt nicht hinlegen?

Es ist auf dem Motor ja angegeben, dass man ihn auf die Pinne legen kann.

Transportiere meinen auch liegend und mach mir jetzt Sorgen.


----------



## Frank (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Da wird wohl das Motorenöl auslaufen.


----------



## Albatros (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

@pechi#h

richtig, der Motorenhersteller empfiehlt zwar "eine" Seite zum hinlegen, aber wenn dann möglichst in einem schrägeren Winkel, da tatsächlich das Motorenöl auslaufen kann. Wenn also hinlegen, dann sollte man mindestens ein paar Schaumstoffunterlagen oder ähnlich unter der Motorhaube legen, so das o.g. gewährleistet ist. Es ist natürlich durchaus möglich, daß einige Modelle aufgrund Ihrer Bauart, das hinlegen eher abkönnen, wie wiederum andere Modelle, daß will ich nicht abstreiten. Ich erlebe nur immer wieder die Schweinerei, wenn Kunden uns diese Motoren liegend anliefern, bzw. abholen, wieder liegend transportieren und später Ölleckage reklamieren. Also wenn hinlegen, dann möglichst nur für kurze Zeit und dann möglichst auch nur in kaltem Zustand (Öl nicht so flüssig wie in warmen Zustand)


----------



## fischer696 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Hi,
ich lege meinen 4 takter immer beim Transport hin, ohne Probleme, ob warm oder kalt. Mache es schon über 5 Jahre so,
habe ein 2,65m Schlauchboot mit 8PS das reicht im Küstennahen Bereich aus, auch mit 5 PS aber halt nicht so schnell, angle meistens auch allein, mit großen Sliprädern, Schubkarrenräder aus Kunstoff, sehr gut zu ziehen übern Strand.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (28. März 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*



			
				Todd schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies !
> Habe bereits im Beitrag von Andre "Schlauchboot-Einsteiger" ein paar Fragen gestellt,habe aber nicht ganz die Informationen bekommen,die ich gern hätte und versuche es deshalb mit einem neuen Beitrag. Da ich es nicht weit zur Ostseeküste habe (Lübecker Bucht/Fehmarn),keinen Motorbootführerschein habe,spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen Schlauch mit 5-PS Motor zuzulegen. Nun zu meinen Fragen: Kann man an so einem Schlauchboot Rutenhalter anbringen oder nehmen die zuviel Platz weg ? Welche Länge sollte es für 2 Personen haben ?(Wollte es gern ohne Trailer transportieren,Dach oder Kofferraum). Bekommt man auf einer Messe wie z.b. der Hanseboot bessere Angebote als im Handel ? Ist es sinnvoll mit diesem Equipment auf der Ostsee (küstennah) zu fahren ? Vielleicht kann Albatros mir ein paar Tips geben so als Fachmann ? So das waren sehr viele Fragen,die nach vielen Antworten schreien|bla: ! Hoffe ich habe Euch nicht verschreckt und würde mich über Eure Postings freuen,Gruß Thorsten


Moin,moin, Versuchs mal wegen einem guten Schlauch boot bei AWN Niemeyer in Hamburg,die haben Boote aus eigener Produktion mit einem sehr guten Preisleistungs-Verhältnis.Habe auch so eins mit nem 5PS Yamaha.Rutenhalter habe ich mir aus 50èr HT- Rohr selbst gebaut und am Heckspiegel befestigt. Echt super!!!
Viel Spass!!!


----------



## Todd (29. März 2005)

*AW: Schlauchboot für die Ostsee*

Moin,habe mir inzwischen ein Bombard 420 mit einem 5PS Tohatsu Motor zugelegt. Werde das jetzt bald mal testen. Habe in meiner Nähe ja diverse Möglichkeiten (Trave,Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal oder Lübecker Bucht).

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Tips,die mir wirlich sehr geholfen haben.

Gruß,Thorsten


----------

